# DeWalt Radial arm saw



## GerryR (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a very old radial arm saw. It is a Black and 
Decker - DeWalt. The motor does not work (it hums when you plug it in), and at first I thought I'd just trash the whole thing, but then I thought I might try to rehab it for a couple reasons - 

1) it was my dad's, so it would be a neat thing to actually make use of his old saw, and 

2) it could prove to be useful - I thought about getting a used radial arm saw, but if I could fix this one at not too high a cost, then why not. So I figure it can't hurt to see where this leads. My guess is the saw is about 40 years old, or maybe more.
My brother-in-law says that I should be able to get a replacement motor even for such an old saw.

I went to the Black and Decker site and they require a model number. Oddly, I can't see a model number on this saw. The information on the motor is: Black & Decker, DeWalt, 120 volt, 10 amps, 60 cycle, 3600 rpm, TYPE A FRAME 125 (serial number), then MOTOR 80242-51. but again, no model number elsewhere on the saw that I can see - It does say HOME SHOP. on the arm. Just wondered if you guys had any ideas how I might research this - where else I might go to ask, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

I did a search for the "MOTOR 80242-51" part and came across a post on another board of someone looking for a manual for theirs with a model number of "R1150 Type A" here: http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=47092 so it is possible yours is the same


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

40 years old and you want to fix it.
Would be helpfull if you could at least post a picture.
110 or 220?
A radial arm saw would be the last thing I'd want to replace it with.
I've had three given to me and could not even give them away. 
One of the most dangerest tools ever invented in my opion.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider taking the motor to a repair shop.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

You could take it to a repair place to have it fixed. Maybe just the brushes or something simple.

Have you tried turning the motor by hand to help it start?

Yes, these are dangerous. That blade doesn't really care what it is cutting.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Check this site.
http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx
Motors can be rewound or it could be just a bad start capacitor. Or even sawdust in the switch for that matter. If you don't want to fix it, put it on Craig's List as is. Somebody wants it. My DeWalt RA is probably one of the hardest used machines in my shop. Only as dangerous as you let it be. If somebody out there is throwing them away, just let me know.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Check this site.
> http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx
> Motors can be rewound or it could be just a bad start capacitor. Or even sawdust in the switch for that matter. If you don't want to fix it, put it on Craig's List as is. Somebody wants it. My DeWalt RA is probably one of the hardest used machines in my shop. Only as dangerous as you let it be. If somebody out there is throwing them away, just let me know.


Ever discussion of a RAS seems to discuss the hazards but a discussion of a sliding compound miter saw never mentions those same hazards.

I can see a person with the lack of safety knowledge or safety skill cutting their hand off with either but just because the RAS has a longer stroke doesn't mean you can cut your hand off twice in one stroke.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If all else fails take the motor in to Grainger and see if they can match it up.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Fairview said:


> Ever discussion of a RAS seems to discuss the hazards but a discussion of a sliding compound miter saw never mentions those same hazards.
> 
> I can see a person with the lack of safety knowledge or safety skill cutting their hand off with either but just because the RAS has a longer stroke doesn't mean you can cut your hand off twice in one stroke.


AMEN. A hand held circular saw is way more dangerous in my opinion. It's got the same torque and horsepower as most other saws, but being controlled by one hand, and I can't even see the exposed part of the blade when it's running. At least with a RAS, I can see the path that the blade will take and know where to stay away from.


----------



## Baxter01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Radial arm saws are pulling toward you as the cut. That with the slide can turn them into a beast. Circular saws or sliding compound miter saws are much safer.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My old Dewalt 16 inch RAS is 56 years old and runs and cuts better than the new ones today. That thing is dead accurate but it does take a lot to set it up to be dead on. It seems like the numbers are one the back of the base and moving that monster to see if I am right ain't gona happen. 

My saw has a 5 HP 220 motor on it and will run forever after it is turned off. It takes a pretty good fellow to pick that motor up and put back on the arm. That saw is as safe as my tablesaw but you sure as the dickens don't ever want to rip with one, it really gets dangerous then.

I had a situation where my ole saw would hum like yours and I would give the blade a spin then turn it on, worked like a charm.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

BigJim said:


> ........but you sure as the dickens don't ever want to rip with one........


 I still have my 10" Craftsman Radial Saw in my garage.
That was long before I got my Bosch Table Saw.

Back in the 80's I had a cement contractor doing some work on my house and not thinking, I told him it was OK to use the Radial Saw to cut his 1x4 form boards.

He cut the first one to length, no problem. 
Then for a minute, I was distracted and when I recovered I saw that he had turned the saw blade 90° to rip the 1x4 for the form. To my horror he was starting to feed the 1x4 180° *away* from the right direction.

The blade teeth cut down into that 1x4, tore it from his grip, and
threw it like a giant spear, twenty feet to the other side of the Saw.
I will never forget the expression on his face. Luckily no harm done
but a lesson learned that will never be forgotten. 
The rest of the 1x4s were ripped from the correct direction with no problem.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> I still have my 10" Craftsman Radial Saw in my garage.
> That was long before I got my Bosch Table Saw.
> 
> Back in the 80's I had a cement contractor doing some work on my house and not thinking, I told him it was OK to use the Radial Saw to cut his 1x4 form boards.
> ...


Bob, if the board ever pinches while ripping with the RAS watch out, unless you got a good hold down.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> I still have my 10" Craftsman Radial Saw in my garage.
> That was long before I got my Bosch Table Saw.
> 
> Back in the 80's I had a cement contractor doing some work on my house and not thinking, I told him it was OK to use the Radial Saw to cut his 1x4 form boards.
> ...


Many years ago in high school shop class, we got the idea to set the RAS in the rip position with about 1-3/8" clearance to the table and shove blocks of 2x4s into it, just to see how far they'd go. Pretty funny until one day somebody turned the saw from out rip to in rip and launched one through the class room door........... Those shop teachers had no sense of humor. :laughing: ......... and the louvers were still missing from that door when I graduated.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Gerry, Let us know what is happening.

Post # 4 had IMO the best advice. I hope you did not give up.
A replacement motor is unlikely to be found on the Net but there are still a number of Electric Motor Shops around. There are not many but they are still there for commercial customers. They don't advertise and the one I use still does not have their own Website.

For any questionable motor I will take it to a motor shop as I describe in Post # 2 of this thread.


----------



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

You have reason ! The old tools are indestructable !


----------

